# 2 HOO + Taxman



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Early start this morn and boy was i on a mission to catch a hoo. Past palmy be4 the sun came up and paddled out wide for 2 hrs without a touch. Reached my mark 8km out, when the rod tickled twice and i knew hoo i was dealing with. Sure enough the line started evaporating from the spool (easy 300m). A nice fight followed and i eventually got my go pro out, then up came a *1.48m* hoo. But he had a friend and he took a couple of bites yak side. Out went the rods again and the soon after it screamed. Another similar sized hoo appeared and i noticed that it was just hooked in the side of the mouth. I was able to loosen the line and flick the hook out to release the special creature. As i watched the cobalt blue hoo dart away I thought to myself "that ones 4 u to catch in a couple of weeks Jamie D". I caught the strike of the second fish on the go pro be4 the battery died, unfortunately it glitched as i trimmed it 4 utube, but i am trying to recover it now; fingers crossed. Had 2 other strikes and zoomed in to the beach on the weapon (profisha).

If you watch the footage u can c the noah circling the fish and hanging around after.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Very cool stuff mate, great reward for effort. When you go that wide, are you still fishing around reefs or just looking for currents?


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

scater said:


> Very cool stuff mate, great reward for effort. When you go that wide, are you still fishing around reefs or just looking for currents?


Yeah looking for structure, bait, blue water and current.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Sorry charley. Dont know about in AUS but in CA any sharked or sealioned fish is DQd from any competitions.
Big dog castratto. Heh.

Just bustin. Im only envious.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Zed said:


> Sorry charley. Dont know about in AUS but in CA any sharked or sealioned fish is DQd from any competitions.
> Big dog castratto. Heh.
> 
> Just bustin. Im only envious.


All good m8, i am not worried about any comp, i am just happy to catch 2 more of these gifts from god. Lucky i got the second one in whole and she released really well, although i am a bit disappointed that i corrupted the footage on it. I trimmed it, but forgot to save it be4 i shared it to youtube and it froze on me; gone, recovery failed. 
I only got to replay the screaming drag footage once.
The boys on the beach thought i had some soy and wasabi out there with me and chewed into it. The soy and wasabi did come out at the beach though.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice one Chris,lucky it wasn't the big taxman.


----------



## JonoSS (Oct 18, 2013)

carnster said:


> The soy and wasabi did come out at the beach though.


Mmmmmmm, soy and wasabi and wahoo. Good times.

Doughnut for me so it's off to the fish and chip shop for dinner with the family.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

Well done on a great catch and in the end rewarded for the long paddle!


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Nice Chris.

By the way, you are a brave man using a lanyard to your gaff tied to the fish hatch, one day you will have the gaff pulled from your hands by a large fish and then guess what!

Upsiedasie and one Carney flapping around in the water....I would be wary of that set up mate, when you get complacent about how good you are a fisherman you make mistakes, and we dont want to see that happen.

Ciao


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Far out. Nice mate.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Couta101 said:


> Nice Chris.
> 
> By the way, you are a brave man using a lanyard to your gaff tied to the fish hatch, one day you will have the gaff pulled from your hands by a large fish and then guess what!
> 
> ...


Thanks Doug, fair point. Wouldn't wanna fall in atm with all the sharks around. I might attach it to some lighter cord so that it would break easier if a problem arises. On my plastic i have been pulled around by the gaff a few times.


----------



## LiamS (Mar 8, 2013)

Wow 8k's out.. Jeez I need to stop being lazy. :lol:


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Let me tell you how it will be
There's one for you, half of it for me
Because I'm the taxman, yeah, I'm the taxman
Should five percent appear too small
Be thankful I don't take it all
Because I'm the taxman, yeah I'm the taxman
If you ride a yak, I'll tax the beach
If you try to sit, I'll tax your seat
If you get too cold I'll tax the heat
If you take a swim, I'll tax your feet
Taxman
Yeah, I'm the taxman
Don't ask me what I want it for
If you don't want to pay some more
Because I'm the taxman, yeah, I'm the taxman
Now my advice for those who fish (Taxman!)
Declare the catches of your wish (Taxman!)
Because I'm the taxman, yeah, I'm the taxman
And you're working for no one but me

Shamelessly filched from the Beatles
5% to the taxman isn't _too_ bad Carnster


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't which i enjoyed more..... the video and report or Nick's rendition of the Taxman!


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

That's what I'm talking about Baaabee!!!. 
I think i'll chsrge my shark sheild up.
sorry, hlf charged myself. :lol: :lol: 
Go Carnster!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Thanks guys, fun times. Lets C hoo gets one this morn.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2014)

Nice catch mate, pity about the shark bite

Makes him look ugly

Cheers


----------



## VikingJim (Nov 22, 2012)

Great footage and fish Chris. 
No issues eating a sharked fish ? I always wondered as they have such hard core bacteria in their bite that I wondered if it went thru the fishes' blood stream in its final moments of death?


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

VikingJim said:


> Great footage and fish Chris.
> No issues eating a sharked fish ? I always wondered as they have such hard core bacteria in their bite that I wondered if it went thru the fishes' blood stream in its final moments of death?


Thanks M8, i cut the toothed flesh out and 8 the rest, it was very nice indeed.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

salticrak said:


> HOO dunnit? ;-)


HOO's on first (and second).

Great fish Chris. 
What model of shark was it ?


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

keza said:


> salticrak said:
> 
> 
> > HOO dunnit? ;-)
> ...


Thanks M8, it looked like a bronze whaler, but there have been some big tigers, hammers and GWS around atm.


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done Chris. Aren't they a fantastic fish? Finally got a Fijian one yesterday, after I don't know how many hours trolling over the last 15 months, it was from a boat though.
Its been 26 years since I caught one!
Cheers, Dave.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

mrwalker said:


> Well done Chris. Aren't they a fantastic fish? Finally got a Fijian one yesterday, after I don't know how many hours trolling over the last 15 months, it was from a boat though.
> Its been 26 years since I caught one!
> Cheers, Dave.


They R No. 1 IMHO Dave 4 sure.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

That's not much of a taxman Chris, that's a nibble, which is surprising for the size of the shark.

We'll show you a couple of real ones really soon. Swains sharks... :shock:


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

kayakone said:


> We'll show you a couple of real ones really soon. Swains sharks...


You holding someone else's shark, k1?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Zed said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > We'll show you a couple of real ones really soon. Swains sharks...
> ...


Not this time Troy. The Swains are full of taxmen, and some _very_ big ones at that.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

kayakone said:


> Zed said:
> 
> 
> > kayakone said:
> ...


I have caught some big hammers, tigers, bronzies and GW's up to 4m at palmy lately.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

That is bigger than any we saw Chris. But at times there were heaps of them around the 2.5 - 3.5 meter mark. Sometimes it was simply not worth bottm bashing due to the taxman.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Great fishing again, Chris... and terrific that you released the unbitten one.

The taxmen often frequent the Redcliffe area as well... everywhere, I guess.

The hoo is a lovely looking beast... wonder if I'll ever hook one... probably not if I don't venture into the deep blue, eh?

Keep up the good work, Chris...

Jimbo


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Beekeeper said:


> Great fishing again, Chris... and terrific that you released the unbitten one.
> 
> The taxmen often frequent the Redcliffe area as well... everywhere, I guess.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim, m8 u never know, i have seen them 100m of the beach at numerous places along the Gold Coast. I have started to do a fair bit of catch and release lately, with so many around. If i can c that they are only just hooked i am more willing as i am confident that they will survive.


----------

